

Angel investing 101: The iPhone app version - thankuz
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/angel-investing-101-iphone-app-version

======
thankuz
And, on TechCrunch: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/22/angel-trivia-daily-
tests-yo...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/22/angel-trivia-daily-tests-your-
knowledge-of-startup-investing/)

